# Ice fishing



## joe25DA (Jan 23, 2022)

We try to get out every Sunday during the season. Usually my dad, uncle, 2 cousins and all the youngsters. Today was just me and the little guy. The old jiffy model 30 was a blessing, about 12” of ice. Had 3 flags, hit and run. Cut a hole to jig in and got a nice 3lb bass! A couple shots from last week with the youngsters. That day it was -4 not one complaint
Today






Last week


my cousin with a nice bass


----------

